# Strategici dove si può perdere senza dover ripetere



## vota DC (12 Giugno 2014)

Praticamente tutti gli strategici hanno la regola che se fallisci la missione ti tocca ripeterla, altrimenti la campagna non va avanti. Avete giocato ad alcuni dove si poteva proseguire anche dopo aver perso?

A me vengono in mente

Strategici a tempo reale
-Emperor Battle for Dune. Potevi perdere qualche battaglia, alle volte finiva che cercando di allearti con i Sardaukar ma fallendo la missione finiva che dovevi ripiegare sui Fremen e dovevi tenerteli per tutta la campagna. Non potevi sbagliare molte volte consecutive sennò i datori di lavoro ti ammazzavano.

Misti
-I vari Total War
-Birthright the Gorgon's Alliance
-I vari Romance of the three Kingdoms
-I giochi Paradox (sia hearts of iron che victoria o europa universalis)
-Pirates: a differenza di GTA (gioco abbastanza simile) se fallivi una missione perdevi un sacco ma proseguivi la tua vita piratesca, tanti fallimenti significa che al momento del ritiro finivi come mendicante!
-Mount and Blade, stesso discorso di Pirates

Puri tattici
-Sid Meier Gettysburg: ogni missione era una fase di Gettysburg, si poteva benissimo arrivare fino all'ultima perdendole tutte!



Alla fine è una cosa comunissima nei giochi di grande strategia con mappa, però negli RTS classici non accadeva mai.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Giugno 2014)

Sid Meier's Civilization


----------



## vota DC (12 Giugno 2014)

Ah è vero l'avevo dimenticato, se non si perde l'ultima città si può andare avanti prendendo una batosta dietro l'altra come civiltà più patetica con tanto di certificato in classifica.

Mi viene in mente ora Empire at war dove le battaglie più fastidiose le perdevo di proposito.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (12 Giugno 2014)

Mimmo e gli allegri minatori (per PS1)
Rome's History Challenge 2003 (per PS2)
Custom of the Door SK (PC)
Subertan Valley (PC)
The Last Daughter (XBOX 360)


----------

